# Number of coats?? Sw ceiling paint



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

One coat of primer and two coats of paint is standard. Maintain a wet edge and apply your second coat of ceiling paint in the opposit direction of the first coat. If your using SW Brillance it is good stuff, but will need two coats, especially on a new ceiling.


----------



## chipraynor (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes, it's nice but I'm a diy'er so I don't know bad paint. I use what others here recommend. 

Thanks fir your help!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Chip, HPNY is correct. Prime and 2 coats. It used to be that SW had ceiling paint that covered in one coat, but, they reformulated and now it takes two.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> Chip, HPNY is correct. Prime and 2 coats. It used to be that SW had ceiling paint that covered in one coat, but, they reformulated and now it takes two.


The old classic 99 was better. For res repaints I use Promar 200 flat, lay it on well and usually one coat covers and looks great.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pro painter's gospel. Primer and two finish coats.

That said? You do bring up a key point in your post. Especially with latex and acrylics. They need cure time before you can really judge them. Although I must admit I never saw Kilz primer begging for 30 days. I haven't actually read what is printed on the side of a can of paint in many, many years. 

You may be trying to race the chemistry of your paint? Let it dry. 

Anyhow, I think you might find that some of what now seem like paint imperfections disappearing on you over the the next month. Patience. There is something very zen about watching and waiting for paint to dry. So I am told.

One painter on this site will be all over me in seconds because I love big fat roller covers for some things. He will not even try them for the work I use them. 

But why would you use 3/4" nap for the ceiling of primed, flat, new construction ceiling? Is it textured in some way you did not share? It seems like too much paint.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

housepaintingny said:


> apply your second coat of ceiling paint in the opposit direction of the first coat.


Opposite as in perpendicular?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Pro painter's gospel. Primer and two finish coats.
> 
> That said? You do bring up a key point in your post. Especially with latex and acrylics. They need cure time before you can really judge them. Although I must admit I never saw Kilz primer begging for 30 days. I haven't actually read what is printed on the side of a can of paint in many, many years.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, I tend to use 3/4 on all walls and ceilings, but not any trim work. If it works for you, great. I have nothing against it, but anything more than 1/4 on trim is not for me. In fact it is a rare occasion to use any roller on any trim work,I tend to use a brush for all cabinets, doors, and trim.


----------

